# My heart dog Raz went home today



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You'll see her again one day. Please feel free to share photos and stories about her.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss! They are so precious to us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Raz. She had a long life, but of course it's never long enough. I'm sorry about your other girls too. That's hard to lose them so close together. Please know I'm thinking about you and your family during this very tough time.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

As someone who lost both of our original dogs in a year I know how sad you are. I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy, even when we know it is the right thing to do.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. May your memoires of your girl bring you comfort during your stages of grief.

RIP sweet Raz.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, my heart is breaking for you. We never have them long enough. RIP sweet Raz.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP, sweet Raz!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Raz.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed Raz.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Raz. It's particularly hard to lose the last of a beloved trio and so close together. I hope that memories of your life together will bring you comfort in the difficult days.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear your news about Raz

Rest In Peace Raz


----------



## David E. (Sep 25, 2013)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss. Losing one of these precious creatures is hard, especially when you lose three that close together. Our hearts, too, are broken for you. May you rest in Peace, sweet Raz, we know you'll be waiting at the Bridge.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry. So heartbreaking to lose such a perfect friend.

Hugs and prayers for you and everyone who loved Raz.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rest in peace sweet Raz. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I hope you take comfort in knowing that Raz is young and healthy running at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Raz. May you find comfort in the memories you shared with your Golden family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending you our condolences. Be kind to yourself you have gone through everything with her step by step. Know that she is getting the healing she needs now and gaining strength in order to become your newest guardian angel and is wishing you well with much love.


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Doug. I was kind of thinking about her being my guardian angel today. 

I thank everyone for their well wishes. It means so much. 

It doesn't take much to get me crying. I was looking at part of a banana my husband left and I started to cry because I would have shared it with her. She loved fruit and especially getting into our garden boxes last year and eating tomatoes! I know this will eventually subside. 

I had to change my picture on here to one I took earlier in the year. My son who has his University of Utah ball cap put it on her head. We were parked of course and Raz got into the front seat like she always liked to. It makes me laugh looking at that picture, I am glad to have a silly one of her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless your heart. I'm so sorry and know how bad it hurts to lose them and to also see them failing. Please try to remind yourself that you gave her the greatest gift..... that of assuming her pain so she could be free of it. Godspeed Raz.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you, Kim. I am so sorry to learn about your loss of sweet Raz. She is lucky that you love her enough to have set her free.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

This is just simply heartbreaking. Your precious Raz is running free and whole again. Your love for her and hers for you will remain. I'm sure my sweet Tosh was there to greet her and show her all the special places to be explored over the Bridge.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your heart baby Raz. It is so hard to lose them. Thinking of you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coloradobacons*

Coloradobacons

I am so very sorry about Raz! I love that name!
I had a female Golden, too, they are SO WONDERFUL!
My Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge on Dec. 7, 2010-I am sure she and Raz are now friends!
I just added Raz to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html#post3515858


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I think Smooch is an adorable name too! I'm sure she has tons of friends to play with now, and all of her puppy energy back just like all of our girls that have passed. It marks then end of an era. I'm looking forward to a new one with a new puppy. I've kept her collar, but I threw away the 3 dog leashes that belonged to all three of our girls, just too painful, and now I'm in tears again. In a sense I'm relieved, because I was so worried about her. I think she was hanging on for me. It was so unfair for her, but I had to come to that place and time I could let her go. I don't want to have to go through that again anytime soon. Far too much of that in the past year.


----------

